# Its all come to an end.



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi all

Just to let you all know i got a   this morning.   Im gutted.

We called the clinic and they said to test again on friday (day 16 post e/c) as i may have a late implanter so to keep using cyclogest.  Personally i think its all over but wil double check fri.

Thanks all of you that have been so supportive. Uve been such a help. Ill still be around waiting for next tx though.

Alexia xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun.  

Already spoken to you but I just wanted to say how sorry I am, was really expecting good news this morning.

Dont give up hope just yet though. Wait it out til Friday. I know it sort of leaves you in limbo but it will be worth it if you do have a late implanter.

Massive hugs hun 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

I am so sorry to read your post

I agree with Kate thou honey

I will be keeping everything crossed for u for friday darling

All my love

Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Alexia

hope you have a late implanter in there 

 till friday.....no af is a good sign.

Nic


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls.....could it be the cyclogest holding off af ?

Alexia x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Alexia - I'm so so sorry hun too, but yes do re test on friday if no AF before then...  when I tested with my ds, I tested 14 days from EC and it was a little too soon as i only got a very very faint positive on a first response and yet some total BFN's on other tests...  so it's not impossible!  yes cyclogest can hold of AF's for a bit but as it's been a totally simulated cycle there is not an actual due date for AF, it should just be some time around now...  cyclogest has never held off my AF for very long before.... so I say the longer you go without it the better..
Best of luck,
Helen xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Alexia - so sorry to read your news. I hope that it's not all over for you and that a retest on Friday brings good news hun  
Lou
X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

alexia

just wanted to say so sorry hun about today's test.......

ritz.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Alexia - I just read your sig again and realised that you have tested only 11 days post transfer! If you were at my clinic, you would not be testing until Saturday! 

It's highly possible that you have tested too early. I am sure that if I had tested earlier than 14 days post transfer, I would have got BFN's. 

Good luck for testing Friday/Saturday  

Lou
X


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks - you have given me some hope.

I do feel like   is on her way now.  Heavy womb and lower back pain.  I hope to god im wrong.

Will wait n see
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I tested 13 days post embryo transfer (day 3 transfer) so I think you have tested too earlier
L x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi just read your news im sorry but like everyone said it might be too early.
fingers crossed for friday  
love shelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi again

Well doesnt look like i will make it to 2nd test day......had brown blood when i wipe since late morning and now it has turned red and slightly heavier.  Looks like the   is here.  

Alexia xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun, I am so sorry.  

Nothing I can say at all, but you will get through it and you will get there in the end. Take some time out, forget about tx for decemeber and start a fresh in the new year.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

so sorry    I know it's no consolation, but it does get easier given a bit of time etc!  just let all your tears etc out..
Helen xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia,

I am so sorry that its wasnt a BFP for you hunny  thinking of you loads   

Kelly  x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Girls

Am feeling a little better I have a follow up appt on 7th Dec.

Does anyone know if there would be any reason why i wouldnt be allowed to egg share again.  All eggs my eggs fertilised and were of good grade but would there be any other reason they wouldnt let me??

Love Alexia


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya Alexia,
Can't see any reason why you couldn't!  Sounds like cycle went well, just was unfortunate that it didn't work for you this time.  Don't forget they will also look at your recipients outcome when making decisions, but even if they had a BFN this time too I think they would just put it down to one of those things... i think it's just when you either don't produce enough eggs (or enough of good quality) or if you and your recipients have lots of fails that they might think twice...
good luck with your review,
Helen xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Helen that puts my mind at rest a little


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to see you back hun. 

I dont think for one second you will have a problem sharing again. You had a great cycle technically and they will probably be raring for you to start again. 

Its only us weirdos with stupid eggs that have the problems!
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Kate

Have u heard anything more about ur next go??

Alexia x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

Cant do anything until I have had these blood tests, so it will be after xmas for that as Im not spending out £200 on blood tests this close to xmas. 

I got my call today to say I have been ref to the gynae for the pco, thats on the 11th so Im looking forward to that, hopefully get something sorted!

How you feeling hun??


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeh Im feeling a bit better. Looking forward to next thurs for follow up cons.

Is it all the bloods u need to have done again?  How come??  I thought they wer eall valid, maybe you should call them to check?

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know, I am so confused. 

I have just done a post to ask for advice cos I really dont understand why. They wouldnt have let me share if the results were wrong last time, and surely they should still be valid? 

Should I call or fax them a letter? They dont call me back anymore cos Im not sharing at the moment.


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

I would do both luv....it cant hurt.  I find if i keep calling the nurses they usually do pick up eventually!!!

xx


----------

